# Shoulder day



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just got over a small rotator cuff injury which I'm sure I got over head pressing.

now I'm getting a little bit older (36) I'm wondering if I should start to avoid overhead pressing as I'm really paranoid about wrecking my shoulders

Can anyone give me an example of a brief shoulder session without any overhead pressing and with low risk of injury?

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't do overhead pressing as I don't see the point. Overhead presses work the front delts more than the lateral or rears, and I think most people train their front delts enough from chest pressing exercises.

I don't have a shoulders 'day' though. I train lateral delts on my two upper body push workouts per week, and my rear delts get worked across my three sessions that work my back. If you've never tried a higher frequency approach like an upper/lower split training 4 days per week then I suggest you do. It would probably be more effective.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't do overhead pressing as I don't see the point. Overhead presses work the front delts more than the lateral or rears, and I think most people train their front delts enough from chest pressing exercises.
> 
> I don't have a shoulders 'day' though. I train lateral delts on my two upper body push workouts per week, and my rear delts get worked across my three sessions that work my back. If you've never tried a higher frequency approach like an upper/lower split training 4 days per week then I suggest you do. It would probably be more effective.


 Lateral raises and rear delt exercises are enough to add mass to the shoulders ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Lateral raises and rear delt exercises are enough to add mass to the shoulders ?


 In combination with compound pushing and pulling exercises I'm tempted to think yes. Just my view. Logically I just don't see why you'd want to add in extra exercises that will just increase the likely imbalance towards the front delt rather than doing more work for lateral and rear?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't remember if this will contradict what I've said or not as I watched it a while ago but the following is worth a watch:


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I have heard of people only training lateral and rear delts specifically but I am not sold on giving up direct shoulder pressing movements. It seems that most of the pro's attribute delt mass to overheard pressing.


----------



## Whelan (Jul 3, 2017)

Rarely do barbell overhead presses even aged 22. Never felt the greatest especially when trying to up the weight

seated smith machine overheads are a good pain free alternative I've found, good stretch with a slightly wider grip

failing that you can still get a good pump and results blasting the rears and sides


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

arnie presses are a solid shoulder exercise, very easy on the shoulders too


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JohhnyC said:


> arnie presses are a solid shoulder exercise, very easy on the shoulders too


 I'd have thought the extra rotation would make them much more demanding for the rotator cuff?

(I found them horribly front delt dominent the couple of times I've tried them, more so than regular pressing.)


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd have thought the extra rotation would make them much more demanding for the rotator cuff?
> 
> (I found them horribly front delt dominent the couple of times I've tried them, more so than regular pressing.)


 there are very few shoulder exercises I can do not unfortunately, No chance I can do an upright row or military press

With the arnie press I think the secret is the gradual rotational movement as the arms extend.

With other shoulder exercises you often find that its not the full ROM that hurts, just some specific sticking point.

Of course if arnie presses hurt, one should drop them. Training through a stinging pain is a recipe for disaster

Edit I should add I do a variation of them, I start hands facing each other, not facing body


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I can't remember if this will contradict what I've said or not as I watched it a while ago but the following is worth a watch:


 interesting i like the way he explains stuff, for me i noticed scrape the rack style standing press works well. or standard shoulder press machine with a drop set gets the side delts burning. Chatting to a fella in the gym with a impressive set of shoulders he does heavy side laterals, heavy as he can go without losing form for 6 to 8 reps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Eddias said:


> interesting i like the way he explains stuff,


 Jeff has a whole series of videos like that for different body parts of you're interested. He clearly works at the style of his videos as well as the content so for me his is one of the few YouTube channels that I follow.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Athlean-X is a great YouTube channel.

I rarely do any shoulder pressing move and don't think they're a prerequisite for good shoulders personally.

Side and rear delt work with a touch of front delt if you're not already front delt dominant is all you need along with some shrugs or upper trap / rhomboids.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I've got clicky/grindy shoulders.

Up until about a year ago I couldn't shoulder press at all, just worked around it, then I watched a video on youtube about setting the bench correctly according to your own external rotation.

For years I had had the bench too upright and put my shoulders in a weird position, literally 2 minutes and I was pressing pain free and I've never looked back, my shoulders now are one of my strongest parts.

One thing I will say, if your not already doing it, warm up the shoulders for 10 minutes before your working sets.

Also if you find your shoulders are sore after barbell/dumbell bench press, look at your form and learn to keep the shoulders firmly planted on the bench, there should be no shoulder movement while performing these pressing movements.

Here's the vid:






Some more good advice here:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> I've got clicky/grindy shoulders.
> 
> Up until about a year ago I couldn't shoulder press at all, just worked around it, then I watched a video on youtube about setting the bench correctly according to your own external rotation.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to check these out as my shoulders are exactly as you described, clicky and Grindy. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> In combination with compound pushing and pulling exercises I'm tempted to think yes. Just my view. Logically I just don't see why you'd want to add in extra exercises that will just increase the likely imbalance towards the front delt rather than doing more work for lateral and rear?


 Sorry for replying late. I don't know how i missed the quote.

Though, i admit everyone is different.

But, in my experience and what i have seen in serious trainees around me, you need to do a pressing movement on shoulders to really have a boulder shoulder. For me, heavy or moderate weight pressing with super sets of laterals or some light weight raises after pressing works delight.


----------

